# Largest Fish You Ever Caught



## thecomicist

Just landed the largest Bass I've ever caught. Not a world's record by any means but it was enough to make me grin. Let's hear some fish stories!


----------



## jay74

My largest fish was a 200 pound hammerhead shark.


----------



## thecomicist

jay74 said:


> My largest fish was a 200 pound hammerhead shark.


Interesting Story. Not a good one. No details. Sounds too much like the truth.


----------



## cantsleep

My personal best was a 34 in Pike caught on Deer Lake in NW Wisconsin. I was maybe 14, and had never even seen one til' then. He didn't fight much, just felt real heavy, until he saw the boat and then he exploded! When I finally got him up, all I could see was teeth. I really was afraid I'd somehow hooked a 'gator.


----------



## carxman17

My largest fish was the muskie I caught this summer 42" est. at 20lbs. other than cats at pay lakes. but I dont cont them!!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

My biggest fish was a 45" striper in Connecticut while I was in the service. Caught it using live eels, we fished for them 2-3 times a week for the 6 yrs I was there, good times!


----------



## iteech

I'm pretty far from exciting--mine is mundane, I'm afraid. Catfish that came in at 23 pounds and nearly pulled me into the water (I didn't expect it--was throwing a little roostertail to get bass or crappie and the cat hit it!) It was a ball. Someplace on the LMR, I think--can't recall, but pretty sure--it was a long time ago. Best bass was 7 lbs 2 oz, but I caught that in a private pond. Hooked a huuuuge bass at Kiser three summers ago, but he flipped off before I could bank him...he jumped high twice, and two experienced fishermen beside me estimated him (her?) at 8-9 pounds. I would have said 10, but then again it was on MY line.  Caught a 1 lb 3 oz bluegill in a private pond. Caught a disgusting, nasty carp that I would not touch, but someone fishing near me got it off and weighed it--14 pounds. Can't remember where. (Not only am I OLD, I'm also a blonde, and the combination is practically lethal for memory). Went fishing in the ocean, but refused to fish after an hour, because I could not identify what I pulled up and that WAS THAT for me. The 3rd thing I pulled up that looked like something from a scary movie--then I sat down. I'll take the banks of a familiar old pond any time...


----------



## soua0363

Longest Fish: 36" tiger muskie I caught at Lake Milton Dam in Northeast Ohio. I caught it on a beetle spinner type rig while crappie fishing. It hit the bait as soon as it hit the water and at first I thought it was a carp because all I saw was an orange bulge that came up and then my rod loaded up. I was around 14 at the time and it was the biggest fish that I ever caught at the time regardless of weight or length. 

Heaviest: 28# flathead catfish at Miami Whitewater. I caught it on a goldfish bottom fishing.


----------



## jimnrg

140 pound Bluefin Tuna...It filled alot of cans


----------



## Four Weight Fanatic

My heaviest fish - i.e. one that I actually took the time to weigh - was a 14 llb 2 oz walley caught on the Manistee River Michigan, below Tippee Dam while fly fishing for chromers. Caught it on a #18 Bead Head Prince nyph. The fish that I am most proud of was a 24" brown caught on the upper Manistee during the Hex hatch.


----------



## CO_Trout

It isn't the biggest I ever caught, but at 5 or 6 yrs old, it was the one that hooked me for life on FISHING.  (for next several years it was the biggest fish I had caught)

Went fishing with my dad and end up catching a very fat 16 inch rainbow trout. Before that fish, I had caught may a brookies and a couple of rainbows. Nothing bigger than 6-8 inches. 

I was fishing with a fly and bubble set up (clear float with a 2ft leader and a fly at the end). It was a slow morning, I was just about ready to quit and go play in the creek when my dad said he caught a fish. So I threw my line out 1 last time. About a couple of feet off shore is where it hit. It jumped a few times and then ran deep. My dad heard the splashing, looked to see what was happening as I was being pulled toward the water. He came over quickly to help me out. I nearly lost my pole as it pulled me into the lake. I slide down the gravel bank and was in the water about ankel deep before my dad got to me to help hold the pole (and me from going into the lake). I was so excited. After what seemed like forever, I finally landed the fish. After a couple of pictures of me with the fish. I was back to fishing for GOOD. My parents had a very hard time getting me away from the lake (or any body of water) from then on. 

From that day on, I still can't wait to get out and catch another :B .


----------



## [email protected]

Salt: 6' striped Marlin also caught a 46# and a 26# Mahi Mahi same day. Kona, Hawaii
Fresh: 24lb blue cat, Ohio


----------



## TeamPlaker

Okay, now I want to get in on this... mine are not as glamourous. Biggest catch was a 48 lb. flathead back when I used to fish for catfish. My best catch was my first muskie, which was a month ago, 30 incher (not a monster), he hit my lure 2 feet from the bank and scared the holy crap out of me. Jumped once and my heart stopped because I had hooked a few before but always lost them at the first jump, but luckily not this time. My buddy Gerry, grabbed the net jumped in the water and scooped him right up. Snapped a pic and put him right back in. Went back the next week and I caught a 36.5 incher. Been addicted to ski's ever since.... haven't caught one since.


----------



## fishingfoolBG

The biggest fish for me just came this month. Caught this 36 pike using an xrap out of Lake Huron. Gave me a nice fight with 3 big runs.


----------



## catfish_hunter

My biggest ever was a 47lb FLathead that I caught last year from an MWCD lake, I also caught a 45in 22lb Musky Last year from Killbuck Creek and a 10lb Erie Walleye...

My biggest fish this year is a 27lb Flathead from the Tusc, and my personal best river fish!


----------



## Shortdrift

Largest I have caught is a 55 pound flathead. Hooked up fishing from shore and then got into a small boat with another fisherman who is an expert flathead fisherman. Fish towed us around for a while and I finally reeled the boat into the fish. I couldn't believe what I saw when the flathead swam past and away from the boat........looked too big to be true. The flat finally tired after (???????) how long and was netted.


----------



## fishing247

here are the 2 biggest fish for my wife and i. we caught these white sturgeons in the fraser river in british columbia. hers was 5ft and mine was 7ft.



http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=37965]







[/url]

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=37964]







[/url]


----------



## yakfish

50 in, 38# musky, cave run lake kentucky after a half hour!

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p240/yakfish/thP1010008.jpg
http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p240/yakfish/thP1010007.jpg


----------



## NUM1FIRE

thecomicist said:


> Just landed the largest Bass I've ever caught. Not a world's record by any means but it was enough to make me grin. Let's hear some fish stories!


so its a secret on the size then?


----------



## NUM1FIRE

thecomicist said:


> Interesting Story. Not a good one. No details. Sounds too much like the truth.


 now thats funny. no details or anything in yours sounds like the truth too


----------



## billk

9ft Sandbar shark off Port Aransas TX in 2003. Captain said it would go 375-400lbs. Took almost an hour to land. After catching bunches of Kings and Blackfin Tuna that day, I was done. My arms felt like rubber bands.


----------



## ohiotuber

My largest is a 50 pound Amberjack off the NC Outerbanks....same day took 2 others in the 40-45 pound class.
Now most FUN was an 11 1/4" bluegill on my 3 weight fly rod with 2.5 lb test tippet (my avatar pic)!...caught right here in Stark County
Mike


----------



## crappie56

62" 80lb sturgeon in cal. 1976


----------



## 4" worm

Roughly 45 pound catfish... on a RATTLETRAP. Iowa Farm Pond.


----------



## Tall cool one

52" king salmon from a lake huron trib in ontario...saw ones bigger on my triip to AK but they looked like they would be painful to land so I did'nt even try(big fish in very strong water),TC1


----------



## Eatsleepfish

My largest fish so far was a 30in Channel cat caught at Big Bone Lick a couple years ago. I used hot dog and 8lb line. Wasn't expecting something that big to hit. Haha


----------



## creeksmallie

I caught a 38 inch flathead a few years back. Not sure of the weight because we did not have a scale. But I am a member of the 10lb largemouth club. Caught him using a 3 inch white tube with an ultralight rig (only 4lb test). Talk about a massive fight. When he jumped out of the water my heart felt like it was going to beat out of my chest. The fight lasted about 10 minutes and he almost took all of my line out a few times. Pulling that monster out of the water was one of the greatest feelings in the world.


----------



## chrsvic

Caught a 38 inch northern in Quetico Lake (boundary waters portion in Ontario.) Caught it on a Zara Spook back in a windswept bay, it actually towed us around a little bit in the canoe, felt like a big log.


----------



## fshnteachr




----------



## jimnrg

Australian trolling


----------



## TomC

Caught this whale once, man she was nasty. After that i couldnt shake her


----------



## boonecreek

caught one so big the river dropped 2 foot when we pulled it out. thepitchure weighed 100 pounds. caught it on chicken lips.


----------



## fishymcgoo

my biggest fish was caught tonight 8-30-08. my scales only go to 50lb. and it tipped the scales but anyway at least a 50lb. shovelhead caught out of the lmr. i have seen the pics from the paylakes of some fish but i have never fished at a paylake. i am very proud of this one because it was caught out of public waters that anyone can fish.


----------



## esoxfly

My personnel best was a 45" 25lb pike caught in Canada on a fly rod. I was deliberately sight fishing for a pike with a fly rod. I can still see her open mouth and teeth coming up off the bottom.


----------



## jay74

200 pound hammerhead caught in gitmo while we were fishing for red snapper in the bay. We were fishing on a Carolina Skiff. It took 35 min to get to boat It took us for a little ride that day. Quote:
Originally Posted by thecomicist 
Interesting Story. Not a good one. No details. Sounds too much like the truth


----------



## HOTTFINGER

Caught a sturgeon in the Sacramento River in California. It measurred in excess of 5 ft--no idea on the weight.

Caught a 24 lb King Salmon from a place called Sutter By Pass also in Northern California.


----------



## Santa2ya

Best was a big flathead catfish. Must have fought that thing for 5 hours. I even had the oars ready to hit it on the head and maybe knock it out if it surfaced. Man that monster was dragging my boat in circles all over the place. I was begining to enjoy the ride and I tied the line to the bow of the boat. After the sun started to set I decided I needed to get to shore somehow. I tried to paddle but the harder I paddled the stronger this monster got and would pull me back. I finally gave up and swam to shore. The next day I went back to the scene with a buddy on his boat and my boat was barely floating thanks to styrofoam. I couldn't believe this monster was still alive. I would pull as hard as I could and it just kept pulling back. Finally I decided to cut the line loose and let him go. Dang thing took my good anchor too!


----------



## gulfvet

17 lb Northern. BWCA, 12 lb test
4 lb 2 oz Walleye, Lake Bemidji, MN, 2 lb test
3 lb 2 oz SMB, Mazon River, Morris, IL, 2 lb test I'm really proud of this one! He hit at the head of a stretch of fast water and I had to work hard to turn him on that light line.

And then 3 on 4 lb test:
5 lb 2 oz LMB, Offutt AFB lake, Omaha, NE
12.5 lb Blue Cat, Salt Creek by Lincoln, NE
And a whopping 24 lb carp from Eastwood lake, which I guess would be the biggest of all my catches.

The most fun was a 14" bonito I caught when I was out in Los Angeles. I was using 6 lb test and man did that thing scoot after I hooked it!


----------



## FSHNERIE

Sail fish

Black tip shark

Nurse shark 

I need to move to Florida...


----------



## Bill-H

icaught a blue cat from dillon that when 63lb. i hooked one last summer at buckeye lake that pulled my boat about 200 yards but i couldn't get him up to the top of the water. i have a 175 bass tracker.


----------



## ledslinger

125# tarpon on fly, broke off a bullshark after 45 min of pulling line out and my arm went numb ---we never saw the fish but they were chompin 2ft amberjacks like perch chomp emerald shiners. Most fun are albies on flies--around 12#ers.


----------



## ohiotuber

ledslinger said:


> 125# tarpon on fly, broke off a bullshark after 45 min of pulling line out and my arm went numb ---we never saw the fish but they were chompin 2ft amberjacks like perch chomp emerald shiners. Most fun are albies on flies--around 12#ers.


Mike,
One of these years, I'm gonna make that albie trip with you! I'll cook!
Mikey


----------



## PapawSmith

Hooked into a 115 lbr. in 1994. Thought it was a beauty. Turns out, 5 years later, it ended up being a 200 lb. carp. Mean freakin carp too. Had to release it. 
Release miserable fish.....$150,000
Attorney fees......$12,500
Free to fish another day......PRICELESS!!!


----------



## fisharder

I cought a spinner shark that was about 150lbs and a halibut 121lbs and the fish in my avatar is a 76lb king salmon. 
Last summer I got my but kicked by a 47lb tuna you should try that sometime.


----------



## jeepguyjames

my sons biggest came just last month, he caught this beast on his own, it started to wiggle and bite the crap out of me when the pic was snapped look at his eyes i think it kinda freaked him out.









my biggest


----------



## 14shadow

Biggest fish 103 lb bigeye tuna
40"+ Pike
28" Walleye
22" Largemouth
20" Smallmount
20"+ Brown Trout
20" Rainbow Trout
Those are just a few great memories, and many other big fish. Wow have I been lucky.


----------



## 1catdaddy1




----------



## SConner

1990 near Pulaski, NY caught a king salmon est at 35 lbs. Was not an experienced fisherman at the time and had no clue what I was doing but my uncle helped me out. Caught in a very small creek that feeds Salmon river. I did not have nearly enough rod to slow him down, when he started stripping off line with no signs of stopping my uncle stongly urged that I better start running after him or cut the line. I ran up the creek after him, had to run my pole under several logs along the way. After chasing him about 150-200 yards upstream was finally able to land him. Still gets my heart pumping when I think about it. We ended up catching about 30 salmon in 2 days... Best 2 days of fishing I have ever had!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=22956&ppuser=8756


----------



## lurer

Largest fish was a 50 lb. cat from the Ohio, kept it alive and sold it to a paylake. Quite a few years ago. I remember this night because we (my friend and I) had already lost one pole that was pulled into the water(in a split second) and we tied the other poles onto the dock just in case. We caught many catfish that august night.


----------



## Joey209

lurer said:


> Largest fish was a 50 lb. cat from the Ohio, kept it alive and sold it to a paylake. Quite a few years ago. I remember this night because we (my friend and I) had already lost one pole that was pulled into the water(in a split second) and we tied the other poles onto the dock just in case. We caught many catfish that august night.


"kept it alive and sold it to a paylake."

Thats nice.Thats what we need is more trophy fish being took out of population and into a paylake.Is it legal to sell a wild fish you caught on rod and reel???????????


----------



## lurer

It's from the Ohio river, I was sixteen, the fish was legal size, and the paylake had a policy that any fish over 25 lbs. be returned to the lake, so the fish was still in population for awhile I am sure. Didn't mean to offend.


----------



## LEJoe

I caught a barracuda that was over four foot long. We were in the Gulf just off of Fort Desoto in St. Petersburg Florida. I caught a bonita first and just left it on the line. My fishing buddy from down there asked me to. It wasn't more than five minutes later... WHAMM! That 'cuda waltzed me around a 23' center console three times before I was able to get him in.


----------

